# Someone have a portable shovel?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'd like to get one. 

Yesterday, as I was riding at St. Joes, the bottom area really bothered me. It is a huge mess in an otherwise dry trail. The reason is the hill puts out a lot of water in one section and the drainage that was cut is worn down and clogged. It is a constant stream of water and it will go on for at least a month. The trail will not dry out for a while.

I dug it out a bit with a stick and redirected it. I really need a small shovel though so the work will stay put.

There's three other spots on the trail where the drain on the side got silted over and the water would run all over the trail. Perfect opportunity to help I think.

Anyway, check with your local authorities before helping out. But all I'm saying is help clear existing drains already. This will help the trail dry out so much quicker. Don't be building new stunts and jumps now.

So a light shovel and saw will be cool I think. And a mountain lion knife.......

fc


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Portable or folding shovels SUCK. I use a full size shovel and strap it to the top tube.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

paging jeffh. cheap portable ones from home depot suck. others not so much. or so I hear. I depend on others to bring full size ones for me to borrow.


----------



## krazymad (Dec 12, 2006)

How about an ski backcountry shovel? They're portable, fit in a backpack, lightweight for a shovel and are designed to be rugged

Examples:
http://www.backcountry.com/store/group/84/Shovels.html


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Get a regular shovel, cut the handle in 2 or 3 places and install those thingies they use to make bike frames take apart-able.


----------



## fat.tires (Sep 18, 2005)

You need to file and EIR and get a permit. Outlaw biker!!!


----------



## Hwy49er (May 4, 2007)

*+1*



krazymad said:


> How about an ski backcountry shovel? They're portable, fit in a backpack, lightweight for a shovel and are designed to be rugged
> 
> Examples:
> http://www.backcountry.com/store/group/84/Shovels.html


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Moots said they'll make me one. I'm still deciding between them and Black Sheep. It' difficult to make a choice really until I get to test use it. Experiences? 

fc


----------



## Carl Hungus (Nov 29, 2005)

francois said:


> Moots said they'll make me one. I'm still deciding between them and Black Sheep. It' difficult to make a choice really until I get to test use it. Experiences?
> 
> fc


psshhh...I'd go Jones if I were you. I hear they have amazing "ride" quality. They feel like a FS shovel. I think his shovels run about 3 Trillion dollars...totally worth it though.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I have this image of Francois*

confronted by a ranger while Francois is holding a stick without an EIR.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Berkeley Mike said:


> confronted by a ranger while Francois is holding a stick without an EIR.


I will be in street clothes, totally incognito. So my fine will be $3 instead of $300.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Carl Hungus said:


> psshhh...I'd go Jones if I were you. I hear they have amazing "ride" quality. They feel like a FS shovel. I think his shovels run about 3 Trillion dollars...totally worth it though.


Arggh, you just made my research a lot more difficult. I think I want Ti but the new steels are quite good I hear. Straight or sloping top tube. Maybe S bend?

fc


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Stoney22 said:


> I was thinking the same thing...


Snow shovel blades are not made for "digging." The thin rigid blade "cuts" the snow, but would never penetrate soil. While they are strong, they would never handle actual trail use.

I'd carry a Hazel hoe, or Pulaski instead.


----------



## Skyline35 (May 24, 2005)

Nice work!









I have made similar water channels using my front tire. Stand next to the bike, hold the front brake to lock the wheel, and sweep sideways, or drag backwards, or wiggle the bars while pressing down...etc. You can move a good amount of mud with a knobby tire; it's always with you (hopefully) and you're not in possession of a trail working tool.

Detachable fenders also work.

///Charlie


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

francois said:


> Moots said they'll make me one. I'm still deciding between them and Black Sheep. It' difficult to make a choice really until I get to test use it. Experiences?
> 
> fc


They're both hacks at making good Ti folding shovels. Jones is where it's at.

Good on you FC taking the time to do that.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

The Russian made ones are the best, then the Czechs.

Or here.
http://store.colemans.com/cart/entrenching-shovel-military-p-733.html?currency=USD
likely made in china and laced with both melamine and lead.

Jeffh has one that looks a lot like this one. 
He's fond of all things German, especially schnitzel.

http://go-armynavy.com/index.php/vm...es/german-military-pick-shovel-with-case.html


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Is there an LG ordinance about using explosives within a 1 mile radius of Southern Kitchen?


----------



## slide mon (Jul 18, 2005)

[Edit: Snowsquatch beat me to it, what he said...]

-slide


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Stripes said:


> Francis: they will ticket you for working on the trails, in bike clothes or otherwise. If you want, PM me and I'll get you the person you need to talk to about this.


Sure, pm me the contact info or post it up here if it's not secret. I'm sure others can benefit.

fc


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

fc.. quick edit all your posts in this thread to "I was riding, and someone else dug this drain..."


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

*German Folding Shovel*

These are by far the best folding shovels I've ever used. Yes they are heavy but they are strong and work incredibly well. I've only ever seen one handle break and that was after several years of heavy use.

Edit: I see Rensho beat me the the punch.


----------



## Don Despacio (Jan 13, 2004)

Sasquatch said:


> Snow shovel blades are not made for "digging." The thin rigid blade "cuts" the snow, but would never penetrate soil. While they are strong, they would never handle actual trail use.
> 
> I'd carry a Hazel hoe, or Pulaski instead.


The blades of backcountry snow shovels are aluminum. One short trail session & your expensive snow shovel will be toast.


----------



## magnetosphere (May 23, 2007)

Khemical said:


> These are by far the best folding shovels I've ever used. Yes they are heavy but they are strong and work incredibly well. I've only ever seen one handle break and that was after several years of heavy use.
> 
> Edit: I see Rensho beat me the the punch.


I second this. Get one at your local surplus store. I have done a bunch of trail maintenance with mine.


----------



## astrahsburg (Nov 19, 2008)

baycat said:


> Is there an LG ordinance about using explosives within a 1 mile radius of Southern Kitchen?


Southern Kitchen?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Gerber (Fiskars) folding spade. I paid just under $30.00. About 2.5 lbs.





Now discontinued. Replaced by the Gerber E-Tool (not in reference to some posters on MTBR, even though the name describes them)


----------



## climb4fun (May 24, 2008)

I've been looking for a folding shovel too that can fit in my camelbak. Haven't found a good one yet as most of the spades seem too small, like the size of your hand.

For the saw and knife, here's what I recommend:

Light, cuts like butter, replaceale blade. Blade feels cheap, but is sharp and has held up very well.
https://www.amazon.com/Corona-Clipper-Folding-RS-7245/dp/B0007LXTPA

Got this for crazy cheap off ebay a while back when MS had 20% cashback going on. Coincidentally it fits perfectly into my old SOG pouch and attaches to my lower camelbak strap.
https://www.benchmade.com/products/551
These newer pouches look narrow, but might work https://sogknives.com/store/nylon_pouches.html


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Khemical said:


> These are by far the best folding shovels I've ever used. Yes they are heavy but they are strong and work incredibly well. I've only ever seen one handle break and that was after several years of heavy use.
> 
> Edit: I see Rensho beat me the the punch.


Yes, that spike is key for breaking ground. When the ground is hard and settled shoveling it doesn't do much. Break, break, spike first then shovel it to build/rebuild the drain.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

climb4fun said:


> I've been looking for a folding shovel too that can fit in my camelbak. Haven't found a good one yet as most of the spades seem too small, like the size of your hand.
> 
> For the saw and knife, here's what I recommend:
> ..


That is a very nice saw. A link too, so I say awesome!!!! I've seen photos of that and didn't know where to get them.

I was just kidding about the knife  But that looks like a good one indeed.

And Slocaus, who you calling Gerber e-tool? There's no e-tards here. 

fc


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Following the link that Climb4fun posted to that Corona Saw - the 8" folding model is on sale for less than the 7" model... Hmmm.... That would still fit in my Mule... I wonder what OSH has in the store - this weekend is their 15% off any item sale.

http://www.amazon.com/Corona-Clipper-Folding-RS-7255/dp/B0001Q2WDQ/ref=pd_bxgy_ol_text_c

I've had an old US Army surplus folding shovel for years, heavy, but made really well. I'll bet some of the better-quality new ones are nice.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

i used to carry a folding saw till the damn thing broke one day, have yet to replace it

i second the corona saw posted earlier in this thread, many municipalities tree service (including the one i work for) use this brand due to their durability.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

francois said:


> .
> 
> I was just kidding about the knife  .
> 
> fc


I wasn't. You guys do the diggin' and sawin'.........I'm watching over you, keeping y'all safe.....somewhere in the trees......with my Kitteh Knife.....watching .. waiting


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

A friend used my back country snow shovel on dirt, now snow sticks to where the blade got knicked up. I'm sure it'll be okay after I file it smooth. I think my shovel was about $50 not worth using on dirt being it'll be ruined in about 10 minutes.


----------



## twistgripper (Dec 4, 2004)

*Glock Spade=The Best Portable Shovel*

You want the Glock Spade....made by that Glock, yes. Austrian (?) army entrenching tool. Very light, has hidden saw blade, cutting edge on the side, works in shovel and hoe position, folds very small, has a hip pouch. etc.....:thumbsup:
View attachment 520565


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

My prediction for the next sticky: "Folding Shovel Shootout"

- You heard it hear 1st.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

twistgripper said:


> You want the Glock Spade....made by that Glock, yes. Austrian (?) army entrenching tool. Very light, has hidden saw blade, cutting edge on the side, works in shovel and hoe position, folds very small, has a hip pouch. etc.....:thumbsup:
> View attachment 520565


Wow, it's beautiful :thumbsup: . $59.. but it comes with a saw and a pouch.

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0049072512357a.shtml

http://www.glock.com/english/outdoor_entrench.htm

Gerber Folding Spade might be the ticket at $16.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=01S934EVFBRCF7KXBV1N

fc


----------



## BikeMendo (Feb 12, 2007)

*German (or Czech) shovel*

Rensho and Khemical have the line on the best folding shovels. I could see some utility in the snow shovels for minor fixit stuff; but no way they are going to stand up to real trail work.

I own about six of the czech version. Most are re-handled: a 24-30" piece of hickory whittled and filed to fit the socket greatly improve the ergonomics of the tool. When you take one apart you'll find that the tapers of the handle and the socket don't really match preventing the handle from bottoming in the socket like it should. Just punch out the rivets and replace with stainless bolts and nyloc nuts.

Happy Trail Building !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

climb4fun said:


> For the saw and knife, here's what I recommend:
> 
> Light, cuts like butter, replaceale blade. Blade feels cheap, but is sharp and has held up very well.
> https://www.amazon.com/Corona-Clipper-Folding-RS-7245/dp/B0007LXTPA


Thanks for the reminder on the Corona Saw! A friend has one, and when we are out doing trail work, he drops it in the leg pocket of his Dickies, always handy. The really useful and handy pocket tool are these Corona clippers! 









They have ratcheting jaws, and you can cut up to about an inch size branches. We deal mostly with chaparral, and these are great for keeping brush from the RDD drains. I just ordered one.


----------



## goin' medium (Dec 21, 2004)

francois said:


> Gerber Folding Spade might be the ticket at $16.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=01S934EVFBRCF7KXBV1N
> 
> fc


Stay away from the Gerber for riding. It is HEAVY. I have one that I leave in the car.

I carry a small Coleman that I got for $8 from the surplus store that works well. It has a pick and small shovel with a 2 piece handle.

Scott


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

goin' medium said:


> Stay away from the Gerber for riding. It is HEAVY. I have one that I leave in the car.
> 
> I carry a small Coleman that I got for $8 from the surplus store that works well. It has a pick and small shovel with a 2 piece handle.
> 
> Scott


Well, depends, 28 oz is not too bad. Mine pictured above is about 40 oz but works well, and better for serious trail maintenance. If you ride with one all the time, any shovel is heavy. I carry mine when I know I want to work on a section of my trails, and I do not have a full size tool stash nearby. I plan my ride / work / ride rides around the maintenance I want to get done.


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

The good old, U.S. Army issue entrenching tool is pretty effective, and easy to pack along on the bike. Lord knows, I got plenty of practice with it ;-)

And they're relatively inexpensive at the army surplus stores.


----------

